# Seiko 5M62 Indicator And Power Reserve



## oversleep (May 6, 2012)

Indicator and power reserve

Hi

I just grab myself a seiko 5M62 0AG0 kinetic from ebay for 13 pounds and wonder if this is too good to be true.

The watch seems to be genuine.

I check the production date from serial number and it was in 2004.

I have few question related to Indicator and power reserve.

After about 1 hr of good shake,

The indicator on the dial does not turn black at all after the shake. I also push the power button and it move to 20 seconds.

After leaving the watch for about 20 mins

The indicator still does not turn black (may be turn back on the first part 0-5 sec)

Pushing power button moves 5 sec.

Could this be the capacitor problem and need to replace?

I think it is... but need some confirmation before buying the new capacitor.

thanks in advance


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

oversleep said:


> ...Could this be the capacitor problem and need to replace?
> 
> I think it is... but need some confirmation before buying the new capacitor.


Hi Oversleep, the likely cause of this issue is that the capacitor is no longer useable and requires replacement.

Here is a guide of mine to show what needs to be done. http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=56397&st=15 (scroll down to post 17). I have replaced the capacitors a couple of times, this is unfortunately needed after the watch has been sitting out of use for several months.

Tony


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Is it double-ticking?

If it's running ok then I'd just live with it until the capacitor degrades to the point it only holds enough power to get a 'low power indicator' double tick!


----------



## oversleep (May 6, 2012)

Yes it was double clicking when the watch is start charging. I think it is expect. Once the watch was charge for sometime. The double click seems to be gone.



kevkojak said:


> Is it double-ticking?
> 
> If it's running ok then I'd just live with it until the capacitor degrades to the point it only holds enough power to get a 'low power indicator' double tick!


----------



## oversleep (May 6, 2012)

How often does the capacitor need to replaced?

Any recommended seller to buy.... I need few from ebay. but the seller from France tend to be the cheapest.

I got a quoted Â£99.61 from Seiko UK... lol I think i will replace it myself.



TONY M said:


> oversleep said:
> 
> 
> > ...Could this be the capacitor problem and need to replace?
> ...


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

It is difficult to say how long the capacitor will last as this will depend on the way you use it. Letting it run out of charge seems to damage them quicker than keeping a charge all the time.

I have a diver kinetic that is over 10 years old and the capacitor is showing signs of depletion. It is difficult to generate more than a 5 second movement when pressing the button but apart from that it runs well and keeps great time.

I have found that putting kinetics on a watch winder helps keep the charge for longer in between wering although you need a special winder to really keep them fully charged.


----------



## sayco (Jul 25, 2013)

Wear it and ramp the power up for a good 2 weeks at least, and then see how you go on.

I think a lot of people think of kinetic as being automatic,and it's not. A quick shake of an auto will often suffice,whereas with this movement you've got to build the power up. My advice would be to download a user manual which explains the charging procedure in more detail.


----------



## oversleep (May 6, 2012)

Just to report further,

The watch is still running with 5 sec power reserve for about 21 hrs. since last put it on still.

I will recharge it again when the power completely run out and post more info.


----------



## oversleep (May 6, 2012)

Updated the result after the watch was charged and discharged... please see the original post

... ahhh... I can not edit the original post...

So here is the result...

*1st trail charge swing the watch for 30 mins*


The energy dial went to 20 sec and down to 5 after the 1st day.

The energy last 4 days before the watch start to double click

The indicator was only blacked at 5 sec. (or not at all)


*2nd trail charge swing the watch for 30 mins*


The energy dial went to 20 sec and down to 5 after the 1st day.

The energy last 11 days before the watch start to double click

The indicator was only blacked at 5 sec. (or not at all)


So, can I conclude that this the capacitor starting to degrade?

Personally, if it is the case, the charge length would not bother me as it last days (long than normal auto watch)

Would it be safe to leave it like this, may be for a year or two?


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Have you tried the electric toothbrush charging method?

Type Seiko kinetic electric toothbrush charger into YouTube.

It could be that the capacitor needs a really too charging.

The best way to charge it up would be to wear the watch every day for at leat two weeks.

Paul.


----------



## oversleep (May 6, 2012)

Just give an update...

I have try the electric toothbrush charge techniques and it really charges as long as the battery is in the induction field.

I have manage to charge the watch using the e-toothbrush. I left it there for 2 weeks.

The result is the same...no matter how long i try the dial indicator will not tick more than 20 sec. and the charge drop back to 5 sec and last for 4- 5 days.


----------

